# I get hs_err_pid msg's on my desktop



## Gina Graham (Jan 9, 2009)

I am getting hs_err_pd log files on my desktop when I play online games at pogo.com. In the middle of playing the games my IE will completely close and these icons pop up on my desktop. Can someone please tell me what is wrong and how to correct the problem?


----------

